# Puppy Conformation... Good? Bad?



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Jayme...welcome to the forum...imo 10 wks is an awful age to look at puppies...i usually look from 5-8 wks then thats it until they are much older (closet time!!!!) not literally: was your puppy purchased as a show prospect puppy??? many things come into play as well, the maturity of certain lines/pedigrees/age...etc etc etc.......enjoy your new furrbaby!


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I'm in Turkey right now and fell in love with him at... yes.. a Turkish pet shop. (hey, at least he's got a great home now!)

I'm wondering about his conformation is just for fun... I have no idea where these people got him. But he's got a handsome face and I'm just interested in where he falls on the "conformation scale." 

You can't tell anything about a quality dog at 10 weeks? I guess I'll just wait a little while till he starts showing more mature conformation then.

Thanks for replying! If anyone does want to crituque at all, have fun!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-10 weeks is an awful age to look at a puppy to determine show potential. I look at mine at about 7-8 weeks. Some of mine are cute enough to show in puppy class (6-9 months) and then after that it's best not to look at them again until they are at least 2 years of age


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Feb 25, 2008)

ooo.. I see. Alrighty, well... I only have one picture at 7 weeks..it isn't a good picture either.. He's not square and just looks funny. Should I post it anyway? Maybe you can tell a little something from it?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If I were to critique him now, I would say that he looks straight in front and rear, but might move well in spite of that as he is matched. The upright shoulders make his neck look short as well but part of that might be the stack itself. His topline looks straight and strong. He is a little square right now as well.

His head, in profile at least, looks nice.

Now, that said-you should have seen my girl between 3 months and 15 months! She was tall, leggy, had a mosquito nose and was just plain ugly! I have never had such an ugly puppy. Now, at 15+ months, she looks much much better although she will never have the head I had hoped for. OTOH, her movement is exquisite and her structure is very good.

The boy in my avatar was a very nice puppy all the way up until about 11 months of age. At that point, he was just gangly and lanky, no ribs and not much head. At 2 1/2 he has matured nicely, with lots of rib spring and a beautiful head-he reminds of his grandpa Strider and daddy Clipper (but with a nicer front than Grandpa).

So, it just takes time (and genetics!)


----------

